# 1986 Nissan pickup D21 ecm



## lambo1992 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would like to know if the ecm for a 1986 D-21 pickup (2.4l Manual) which is located under the passenger seat has more than one possible PN. The truck in question has a 30 in the upper right hand corner of the ecm. with other numbers beneath. The one I was told will also work has a 40 in the upper right hand corner with numbers (same layout, but not identical) underneath. Any help would be appriciated.

Thanks

Ron


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

86.5 Harbodys with the Z24i engine used two ECMs, one for automatics and one for manual trannies.


----------



## ClydeBarbara (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah and both are quite usable.


----------

